# Biete Hd 7970Ghz Edition



## S0l4ris451 (8. März 2015)

Hallo Community, ich biete eine HD 7970Ghz Edition von Sapphire für UVP 170€!! Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden!

lg


----------



## S0l4ris451 (28. März 2015)

Karte verkauft!!!


----------

